# Puppy BARF/Raw next steps



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

I've been feeding my pup chicken backs, necks, drumsticks, hearts and gizzards for almost a week now and I want to venture onto some other protein sources, but the chicken bone is easiest for him to chew up and deal with. I need to determine whether or not it's ok to continue with the chicken as a RMB source supplementing with muscle and organ meat from other sources until he can adequately chew the bigger bones. I bought some pork pieces that has soe bone in it and some beef liver to supplement his chicken diet.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

How old? He should also be able to handle the small ends of turkey necks. Offering other RMB even if all he does is eat off the meat won't hurt since most of what you are feeding is very high in bone content. I do use mostly turkey and chicken as my RMB source for puppies supplementing with beef, pork or lamb MM (mostly heart). I do give them other RMB to work on along with eggs, canned sardines or mackerel, and then beef or poultry offal. I also use mutton offal when one of my club members butchers some of her ewes. Then my guys can get mutton tongue, brains, kidney, and liver. I will also be starting to feed a tripe again that has gullet and trachea mixed in.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with sticking to chicken bones until you feel he can handle bigger. That said I would introduce organs before another protein. You'll need liver (which you have) and at least one more secreting organ such as spleen, kidney, etc.


----------



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks. I don't recall seeing anything but livers in the store. I guess I'm goin to have to maybe start ordering online


----------



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

lhczth said:


> How old?


He will be 9 weeks on Wednesday. He weighs about 12lbs, and his breakfast this morning consisted of two big chicken wings, some beef liver and a raw egg. He over really didn't go for the shell but dealt with the liquid stuff quite well.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

None of my dogs will eat the egg shells. I just crack the egg on top of their food.

I just want to clarify something. You said the pup got "two big chicken wings, some beef liver ... ". How much in WEIGHT did they puppy get?

You can't feed raw by counting the NUMBER of things fed. You HAVE tio weight out the food (at least at the start) to be sure you are giving enough (and not too much).


----------



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

I have been approximating the amount fed to him by the amount of meat in the package. I started of by trying to feed him at 10% of his body weight, with 80% being the RMB and 10% MM and 10% OM (I haven’t found any organ meat yet however so he is getting more MM and RMB). I am going to look for a scale and some sort of device to help me break some bones.


----------



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm sorry for the late response. Kona is 9 weeks today. I'm going to unfreeze some chicken drumsticks for him and start with the turkey necks and wings early next week. I also bought some pork to toss in every now and again and will keep my eye out for some additional organ meat, although I only ever see livers in the commissary.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

The puppy didn't get constipated with that much RMB? I am surprised. Mine usually can't tolerate anything over 60% RMB.


----------



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

Tbarrios333 said:


> The puppy didn't get constipated with that much RMB? I am surprised. Mine usually can't tolerate anything over 60% RMB.


He seems to be fine. Since adding the beef livers it is a little less formed now


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Sounds like you're doing PMR. How are you calculating your bone percents? And you HAVE to find another organ source other then liver or else the diet will not be balanced. Ideally you will have at least 2 different liver sources and 2 different other organs. If you use only one source you will eventually end up imbalanced. One example is if you ONLY use beef liver; beef liver is very high in copper and you will be giving way too much if that was your only liver source. Hope that made sense.


----------



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

Verivus said:


> Sounds like you're doing PMR.



Howdy V,
I am surely not doing PMR as I have no idea what that is even after a quick google search. My pup has just been doing raw for almost two weeks now and so I’m gradually introducing new stuff into his diet to make sure he has no crazy reactions from anything. I’m not delving that deeply into the percentage of bone matter he is taking in but rather using a more general approach right now as I fine tune what his young system can handle.

I’m about to branch off into another post under the puppy forum after my vet visit today to talk about what my experience was like when I told her i was doing raw if you want to check that one out.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

yuricamp said:


> Howdy V,
> I am surely not doing PMR as I have no idea what that is even after a quick google search. QUOTE]
> 
> Hi Yuricamp - PMR = Prey Model Raw. The percentages you are using are closer to PMR than BARF.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

yuricamp said:


> I have been approximating the amount fed to him by the amount of meat in the package. I started of by trying to feed him at 10% of his body weight, with 80% being the RMB and 10% MM and 10% OM (I haven’t found any organ meat yet however so he is getting more MM and RMB). I am going to look for a scale and some sort of device to help me break some bones.


 
Only PMR is 80% meat, 10% bone, 10% organs according to my sources.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Mac's Mom said:


> Only PMR is 80% meat, 10% bone, 10% organs according to my sources.


Lol, you're right. I just saw 80/10/10.  PMR = prey model raw as Mac's Mom stated.


----------



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

I have been slipping him some baby carrots as snacks during the day and gave him a part of a skinned cucumber today as well. I will try to see what fruit and veggies he may like to chew on as well. Although I was told to avoid avocado, onions, garlic and apple seeds. Anything else on the list?


----------

